# Broad beans and the FODMAP diet



## Mohamed (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,As broad beans are my main dish for breakfast (can't live without them), I was wondering whether it's allowed or not. From my search on the net, I've found conflicting opinions.So what do you think?ThanksMohamed


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

When in doubt just say no. I found some anecdotal evidence that broad beans are probably not allowed during the elimination phase. Either way, if you're not sure but you really want to make sure you give the diet your best shot, just don't eat it.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm new to the diet, and my understanding is no beans. But you might want to check with your doctor/dietician etc


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

Green beans in limited quantities are OK, and since I believe broad beans are somewhat similar I'm not sure if they would be OK or not.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

whiterose1713 said:


> Green beans in limited quantities are OK, and since I believe broad beans are somewhat similar I'm not sure if they would be OK or not.


Good point, I'd forgotten about green beans







I don't like broad beans anyway so I naturally avoid them


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Beans are a no, but I seem to tolerate some Tofu. Perhaps the fermentation process uses up the carbohydrate?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's exactly what happens with tofu. And beer! Horray!Soem beans are OK in reasonable quantities, like green beans. Not for everyone though.


----------



## Mohamed (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the answers.I found this *site* that may be helpful. You just enter the name of the food and choose the diet and it tells you whether it's allowed or not in addition to some info. I'm not sure about its accuracy though. I've tried some foods and they were fine with some minor variations, for example butter.


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

whiterose1713 said:


> That's exactly what happens with tofu. And beer! Horray!Soem beans are OK in reasonable quantities, like green beans. Not for everyone though.


Whiterose is beer okay on the fodmap diet? I had read it is not ok


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

BeeRitt said:


> Whiterose is beer okay on the fodmap diet? I had read it is not ok


It's not recommended during the elimination phase as alcohol is an intestinal irritant, however it is not a high-FODMAP food. The fermentable sugars from the wheat have been fully fermented by the time it becomes beer, so there's no fermentation left to happen in your intestines. A beer or two on occasion once you're out of the elimination phase should be perfectly fine for most people.


----------

